
Microsoft says IE9 faster than Chrome, but is it? - nreece
http://blogs.zdnet.com/Google/?p=1837
======
towndrunk
Well I'm sure it is since it doesn't handle css properly.

------
python123
That's a pretty worthless article. But of course, anything bashing Microsoft
will do well with the HN crowd.

